# My poorly Freddy



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Not having a good couple of weeks 

I have had the flu and missed my birthday and the start of Freddy's agility, and I am still recovering from it one week later....

and now I've got a poorly 'poo too! We thought it was just the heat to start off with, as Freddy had stopped eating his food and wasn't drinking very much. Then Sunday and Monday he started being sick, mainly just bile because his tummy is empty. But today, really scared me because he started having Diarrhoea and it was like he had absolutely no control, and the liquid was the colour of bolognese sauce.

At lunchtime he went again, but this time it came out bright red and was mucas. Anyway, to cut a long story short, I rang the vets and I've got to take him in at 16.10.

I am so worried about him because he is SO not his usual self, he is sleeping all the time, he normally follows me everywhere, but isn't and he looks SO sad and small.

I hope he is going to be OK. We are a right pair - sicknote 1 and sicknote 2.

Has anyone else experienced the bloody mucas with their dogs? Could you reassure me that its normal? 

Its so awful having to sit here and wait for his appointment time....


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry, I do not have any experience of this or advice to give you. Just sending good wishes your way. Please let us know how you get on - there have been a lot of very poorly poos around at the moment.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh no, Please update us on the vets and what they think, I hope taht it is somthing easily treatable and he will be back to himself in no time....poor Freddie! and poor You.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I think you are doing absolutely the best thing in taking Freddy to the vets Natasha, I hope he is ok, and that you are feeling better too. Please let us know what your vet says.
:hug:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to read that Freddie is poorly. The vets will get him feeling his old self very quickly I am sure. Please keep us updated on him. Lots of positive thoughts coming your way


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Poor Freddie feeling poorly, let us know how he gets on with the vet xx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh no poor baby, let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you for all your kind thoughts...

The vets think Freddy has gastroenteritus from eating something bad. He got given 5 injections of various things, some special dog food to eat and some gel stuff that I have to squirt into his mouth to help settle his tummy.

I have got to take him back again on Thursday for a check up, unless he deteriorates, in which case I have to go back tomorrow.

The good news was that he wasn't at all dehydrated, which was my big fear as he hasn't drunk anything in this hot weather. I guess it just shows, how robust our cockapoos are!

phew....sigh....deep breath.... and relax again :smile:

now just got to tell my husband how much it all cost....


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Poor Freddy, but good news it's nothing too serious. Hope he is better soon


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Poor Freddy hope he's feeling better soon x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Get Well Soon Freddy:hug:

Treacle had similar last year - she had eaten a baby toad [we think!] and was right as rain 24 hours later - we had anti sickness jab - the squirty gel and special food!

Hope he perks back quickly x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Hope freddy is feeling better soon.its always a worry when our pooches are poorly.I always swear by boiled white fish and rice when they have a poorly tummy,its very mild and really helps xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Big hugs to Freddy and you, hopefully he'll be feeling more like himself in a day or two once the meds have kicked in. Keep us updated on how he's doing.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

How is Freddy feeling today?


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello everyone. Freddy is doing much better. He is eating his food and I have moved him back on to his dry food with a little of the vets "tummy settling" food mixed in. He is going to the toilet again normally which is a good sign.

I wouldn't say he was 100% better though, he is still quite lethargic and not his normal bouncy happy self. He is also panting a lot more than he used to which I am slightly concerned about.

I know its taking me some time to bounce back from my illness, so maybe its the same for him?

He had a check up appointment at the vets yesterday and they said everything was good. He had to have another two injections, but they said he was well in every other way.

I just can't wait for my normal Freddy to come back.... I miss him.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you for the update! I am sure lots of cuddles and he will be back to normal soon...glad things are looking up


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad he is recovering. I have found when Molly has been ill it has taken her a fair few days to recover her bounce so hopefully Freddy will be back to full bounce very soon.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm sure he'll bounce back soon x

Get well soon Freddie xxx


----------

